# Photo Tourney: Action



## Justin

any person, animal, or object that shows action or movement

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5739382323


----------



## Fatback

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5635932291_2b9f9584bc_b.jpg


----------



## ScOuT

http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj124/mpat4you/?action=view&current=IMG_2123.jpg&newest=1

My son playing at a park...


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5292/5391982222_e93575ed67_z.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/2047/img3106d.jpg


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/MonteCarlo2011Bouffier.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9391/img0665t.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Sports/Racing/Bob-James-Memorial-Race-at/IMG4699/436518639_s4Lqo-XL.jpg


----------



## El DJ

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3468/5773886704_a9e2ac19d7_b.jpg


----------



## speedyink

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs22/i/2007/338/1/3/Pidgeon_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

One more.

These are filling up fast these days!


----------



## MBGraphics

Everybody is a photographer these days


----------



## ktec

this one i actually took
http://i53.tinypic.com/2r2wrab.jpg





Link to original: http://i52.tinypic.com/iyh5yv.jpg


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head makes....12


----------



## Laquer Head

voyagerfan99 said:


> Laquer Head makes....12



Oops. sorry i guess I miscounted and went over the 11 entries allowed!

I can be discounted since its my mistake in counting..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm sure we'll let you stay  More competition


----------



## El DJ

Maybe we should allow more than 11 people. 15 maybe from now on? They've been filling up fast recently.


----------



## Justin

I'll include Laquer's.


----------



## Justin

Poll's up
http://www.computerforum.com/196307-photo-tourney-voting-action.html


----------



## ktec

MBGraphics, do you race rc?  That's some nice control mid jump!  I'm a nitro off road guy my self. 


Punk, that is an awesome shot dude, where you get to watch rallies?


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha I used to race pretty seriously a few years ago, I've given it up though. I've tried getting rid of my stuff for a while, but it's not happening quickly lol.

That photo was of a guy that was in the Pro Modified class, so ya he had good control


----------



## vroom_skies

What do you have that you're trying to get rid of MB?


----------



## MBGraphics

All electric 1/10th scale off road stuff. You name it, I probably have it 

Problem is, I'm not sure what out of all the electrical stuff still works properly and what doesn't. That and it's been so long, I can't remember what half of this crap is! LOL XD


----------

